
Ask HN: Any people who work at a small shop, and prefer AWS? - rayvy
If so, why?
======
IpV8
Anyone work at a small shop and DOESN'T prefer AWS? They're the leader in the
hosting space, from my perspective you'd have to have good reason NOT to use
them at this point. They have more in terms of services and robustness than
any other cloud platform, and its easier to hire developers who know it. If
you're managing your own servers in this day and age then you either have a
very specific use case that requires it, or you're behind.

------
jrowley
Although it is more complex than say heroku, there are so many features, and
eventually you may want them. Also the pricing is very competitive , if
developer time is expensive. Need to send emails, there's SES. Want to
dynamically put up new test environments? Once you've got your setup right,
you can have it modify route 53 dns records and connect it to a load balances
and your EC2 instances... the list goes on forever.

------
lfx
All the tooling around is great, support/faq/docs are great. You can scale
upscale down fast, and testing new ideas with AWS services is painless even
for the costing view. I'm not too concern about general costing compared with
DO or Heroku. Another benefit is if AWS is down, "half" of the internet is
down, so explaining this to a customer you can just tell - "AWS is down."

------
matdehaast
Have been a 2 person dev team for awhile. Run software on both AWS and GCP.

We almost always reach for AWS, and that comes down to one thing. SUPPORT!

AWS support has been quick at resolving our issues on numerous occasions. GCP,
not so much.

